# sharking w/ spinning reels



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Only get down south 1 week a year. ..don't have a kayak when im there so just wade out and cast as far as possible. Was looking to pick up one more spinning reel for sharks. I have a fin nor os9500 and really like it was thinking about getting a spinfisher v or the biggest penn battle since its cheap on Amazon. What do you guys think??


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the spinfisher V10500 and it will kick a sharks ass and you can still cast it. A nice surf rod in the 9-10ft area should get a chunk of bait well into the trough between the sandbars.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If you can afford an extra $50 go for the spinfisher. You can get them on ebay for $150 any time.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

*Spinning shark setup*

Here you go. Gosa 25k sw.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Look at all those goodies in that pictures i am so jealous…


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're on a tight budget, there's always the Diawa Giant DF100A. It's like $35 at Academy.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bahnburner said:


> If you're on a tight budget, there's always the Diawa Giant DF100A. It's like $35 at Academy.


Lots of people bad mouth that reel, but it sure gets a lot of good reviews.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

johnf said:


> Lots of people bad mouth that reel, but it sure gets a lot of good reviews.


Haven't gotten to play with one, but read all the good reviews. Everytime I mention buying one, the wife looks at me like I'm crazy. That reel would look huge in Andre the Giant's hands.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sammy said:


> Here you go. Gosa 25k sw.


Damn, I'm drooling. Those new Gosas sure are pretty...


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Found a battle 8000 for $91on eBay and called it good...can't wait to crank in some sandbars!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

CHawkeye,

I grew up sharking with big spinning gear. Now that you have the reel pair it with 300+ yards of line on a Med-Heavy/Heavy surf rod and you'll be set. Other, things to consider with spinning gear. Since you'll be wading baits out find things that put the odds in your favor. Areas where a shallow point extends out to deeper water, a sandbar swinging in close that you can wade to and cast beyond, or a nice cut in the bar are all things to look for. You still want a wind-on leader so use mono in the 60# range with a thin knot like an Albright or uni-uni. These will come through the guides easier and give you more casting distance. Put some fresh bloody bait out like a bluefish or ladyfish and you'll find a shark. I hope this helps-let me know if you want any more info.

Tight Lines,
-Jason


----------

